

Economics of Software Development v. The Practice of Law - burritofanatic
http://www.williamha.com/economics-of-software-development-v-the-practice-of-law-a-rough-look/

======
zabramow
The hole in your argument is that it's much easier to keep finding employment
as a lawyer because law as a skill doesn't change dramatically and the more
senior you get, the better. Developers skills diminish over time e.g. you're a
.net programmer and now you have to learn Python to get a job.

~~~
burritofanatic
You do have a point.

Learning new technologies may not be as dramatic as a shift though. I don't
fully buy into the 80/20 rule, but a 5 year .net programmer would probably be
proficient in Python in a matter days. OOP and CS fundamentals don't change
(along with the basic principals of laws) between languages. You're also
likely just dealing with business requirements and people. But, I guess we
won't know for sure until all of us around here get old, or much older.

------
sokoloff
The correct quote to lead off the story is: The more you learn, the more you
earn.

(The current article says "learn" in both places.)

